

What Technology  Dropbox is using for its client and server? - umenline

Hi
if its not secret I will be more then happy to know which technology did drop box are using 
For its windows client and server
======
lfborjas
I know this is no complete answer, but AFAIK they use binary diffs to detect
changes in the client and a dæmon that monitors the dropbox folder. I'd also
assume that the server has binary de-duplication. In their YC application they
explain some other stuff: <http://files.dropbox.com/u/2/app.html>

~~~
umenline
Thanks for the reply , i was more interested in the technical aspects of the
client / server for example i know they are using python , but how did they
compile it for windows ? py2exe ? , and how about server side ?

